# il pc si spegne durante l'installazione

## The_strange

Ciao a tutti ho ancora problemi con gentoo.....ho riprovato a rinstallare gentoo seguendo un altra guida...e stavolta invece durante la compilazione del kernel con genkernel il pc si spegne e non capisco il perchè....sapete darmi qualche dritta?

----------

## djinnZ

Surriscaldamento?

----------

## The_strange

e come risolvo?

----------

## djinnZ

Ci sono fior di discussioni sul forum, se è un portatile con più di un anno di vita probabilmente va smontato e pulito, se è un pc assemblato possibile che un decerebrato lo abbia montato usando poca pasta termica o pulendola (si ci sono le bestie che lo fanno), potrebbe altrimenti essere un problema di hd o controller (ma in quel caso dovresti avere più facilmente un kernel panic od un reboot)...

----------

## The_strange

grazie mille ci sono riuscito!!!  :Very Happy:   ora però ho un altro problema ora sto installando xorg e mi dice chenge use

mi sembra di ricordare che devo scritta che mi da in verde es.">=dev-libs ecc" ma non mi ricordo in che documento devo aggiungerla...

----------

## djinnZ

Si dice come si è risolto il problema, un problema un thread (e basta leggere bene i messaggi, ti dice li come risolvere).

----------

## The_strange

ma l ho risolto in maniera scema   :Embarassed:   mettendo una ventola sotto  :Very Happy:   comunque piano piano sono riuscito ad andare avanti ma ho un problema ancora con xorg   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## eleaffar

Mi zio ha risolto mettendo una mattonella del ghiaccio nel case.  :Shocked:  [verità]

Il problema è che ogni tanto la deve cambiare  :Smile: 

----------

